# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL V, 29.06-1.07.2018 Черноморск, Metropolis Arena

## MSF

*
LINE UP*

*Virgin Snatch POL, thrash metal*


*БИЛЕТЫ СКОРО*

Социальные сети

https://www.facebook.com/BlackSeaMetalFestival/
https://www.instagram.com/black_sea_metal_festival/

----------


## MSF

Мы рады анонсировать первого участника юбилейного BSMF! 

*VIRGIN SNATCH*

Thrash Metal, Pol

http://www.facebook.com/virginsnatch

----------


## MSF

Друзья, рады анонсировать второго участника #BSMF

*ROTENGEIST
*
Thrash/Death Metal, Poland

https://www.facebook.com/rotengeist/

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF 

*OBLITERATE*

Post grind, SVK
https://www.facebook.com/obliterate.official/

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF

*MORIBUND OBLIVION*

Black Metal, TUR
https://www.facebook.com/moribundobliviontr/

----------


## MSF

ГРУППА В ФБ  https://www.facebook.com/BlackSeaMetalFestival/?ref=bookmarks
*LINE UP:*
*VIRGIN SNATCH*, POL, Thrash Metal
*MORIBUND OBLIVION* , TUR, Black Metal
*ROTENGEIST*, POL, Thrash/Death Metal
*OBLITERATE*, SVK, Post Grind
*STABBED*, SVK, Death metal
*NO*, UA, Post Black Metal
*SCARLETH*, UA, Modern Metal
+ ещё *23* группы


Приобрести билеты онлайн можно тут https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/black-sea-metal-festival-v

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF

*TERMINAL PROSPECT*

Thrash Metal, Sweden
https://www.facebook.com/Terminal.Prospect/

----------


## MSF

Следующий участник нашего фестиваля не нуждается в особом представлении. Резиденты Black Sea Metal Festival и наши хорошие друзья - встречайте *HELL:ON* с новой программой!
https://www.facebook.com/HellonOfficial

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF

*ARCHEONIC*

Groove Metal, Czech Republic
https://www.facebook.com/archeonic/

----------


## MSF

Кризис не утихает, а значит их песни всё ещё актуальны! Специальный реюнион *Facepalm* для Black Sea Metal Fest 2018 - ругаем общество и политику в стиле hardcore/punk!

----------


## MSF

1 апреля билеты на "BLACK SEA METAL FEST 2018" подорожают и будут стоить - 400 грн..
P.S. И это будет не первоапрельская шутка !
Успей купить свой билет на BSMF 2018 сейчас, чтобы не жалеть потом !
Приобрести билеты онлайн https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/black-sea-metal-festival-v

----------


## MSF

ВНИМАНИЕ! ATTENTION! AСHTUNG!

ХЭДЛАЙНЕРОМ ПЯТОГО ЮБИЛЕЙНОГО #BSMF
СТАНЕТ МЕГАКРУТЕЙШАЯ КОМАНДА, КОТОРАЯ ЭКСКЛЮЗИВНО С ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ ШОУ В УКРАИНЕ ПРЕДСТАВИТ СВОЙ НОВЫЙ АЛЬБОМ-ХРАМ!

*АРКОНА*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/arkonarussia
----------
WE ARE GLAD TO ANNOUNCED HEADLINER OF ANNIVERSARY #BSMF - MEGACOOL BAND, WHO WILL COME IN THIS YEAR IN UKRAINE ONLY FOR ONE SHOW, ON WHICH THEY WILL PLAYED THEIR NEW ALBUM - KHRAM!

*ARKONA*

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF

*JACK CRUSHER * 
Thrash Metal, (Poland)
https://www.facebook.com/jackcrusherband/

----------


## MSF

Следующий участник #BSMF
*ARHAT*
Oriental-groove metal, (Ukraine)
https://www.facebook.com/arhatgroove/

----------


## MSF

Представляем следующего участника #BSMF 
*SAILS OF SERENITY* 
Modern Metal/ MetalCore ,(Турция) 
https://www.facebook.com/SailsOfSerenity

----------


## MSF

Свежайшее видео от участников #BSMF 2018, шведской группы *TERMINAL PROSPECT*.

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF
*TIME SHADOW*
Power metal, (Украина)
https://www.facebook.com/timeshadowband/

----------


## MSF

*LINE UP:*

АРКОНА, RU, Pagan/Folk Metal

HELL:ON, UA, Thrash/Death Metal

VIRGIN SNATCH, POL, Thrash Metal

ROTENGEIST, POL, Thrash/Death Metal

OBLITERATE, SVK, Post Grind

STABBED, SVK, Death metal

NO, UA, Post Black Metal

SCARLETH, UA, Modern Metal

MORIBUND OBLIVION, TUR, Black Metal

TERMINAL PROSPECT, SWE, Thrash Metal

ARCHEONIC, CZ, Groove Metal

TIME SHADOW,UA, Power metal

SAILS OF SERENITY, TUR, Modern Metal/ MetalCore

ARHAT ,UA, Oriental-groove metal

JACK CRUSHER ,POL, Thrash Metal﻿

+ ещё *15* группы

----------


## MSF

*ПРИОБРЕСТИ БИЛЕТЫ НЕ ВЫХОДЯ ИЗ ДОМА* :

https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/black-sea-metal-festival-v

https://tickets.od.ua/action/black-sea-metal-festival-2018/8817

https://concert.ua/ru/booking/black-sea-metal-festival-chernomorsk

https://www.v-ticket.com.ua/ru/e/black-sea-metal-festival-chernomorsk

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF 
*ELECTRIFIED*
Industrial Death Metal, (Украина)
https://www.facebook.com/electrifiedukraine/

----------


## MSF

+ *THY DESPAIR*,UA, Dark Metal
https://www.facebook.com/thydespair/

----------


## MSF

*+ Necropsy Defecation* 
Slamming/Brutal Death Metal,(Украина)
https://www.facebook.com/NecropsyDefecationUADM/

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF 
*INHUMAN DEPRAVITY* 
Brutal Death Metal, (Турция)

https://www.facebook.com/Inhumandepravity/?ref=br_rs

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующего участника #BSMF 
*MUTANTER*
Death Metal, (Украина)
https://www.facebook.com/officialmutanterpage/

----------


## MSF

Следующий участника #BSMF 
*DATURA*
Brutal Death /Grind, (Украина)

----------


## MSF

Рады анонсировать следующих участников #BSMF 
*VANDRAREN* - Folk Metal, (Украина)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Vandraren/

*HORROR ZOND* - Groove Metal, (Украина)
https://soundcloud.com/cb8levndjwl9/horror-zond

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

НАПОМИНАЕМ, С 1 ИЮНЯ ТРЁХДНЕВНЫЙ АБОНЕМЕНТ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ПОДОРОЖАЕТ И БУДЕТ СОСТАВЛЯТЬ 450 ГРН! 
ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ ПО ТЕКУЩЕЙ ЦЕНЕ https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/black-sea-metal-festival-v

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

Вот такие чудо - футболки, можно будет приобрести на фестивале. Прайс 350 грн.
В наличие будут так же и женские футболки!

----------


## MSF

Друзья, осталась ровно неделя до нашей встречи на #BSMF ! 
На этом празднике Вас ожидает теплое море, холодное пиво, новые друзья и, конечно же тяжелая музыка ! Если вы не успели купить билет, то Вам сюда : https://chernomorsk.karabas.com/black-sea-metal-festival-v

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

*BLACK SEA METAL FEST 2018 - ДЕНЬ 1, (Пятница, 29 июня)*

1. HORROR ZOND (UA) - (К сожалению видео нет)
2. THE BLEEDING (UA)
3. MUTANTER (UA)
4. ELECTRIFIED (UA)
5. ARCHEONIC (CZ)
6. SAILS OF SERENITY (TR)
7. FACEPALM (UA)
8. OBLITERATE (SK)
9. REVOLT (UA)

----------

